# In Ceiling Speakers suggestion



## bikermunda (Nov 11, 2009)

I am planning to buy 5 in ceiling speakers but i am so confused about all the choices are there in the market 

which speakers will people here suggest and i don't want to spend too much money since i am on a budget that is looking for best bang for the buck


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is the purpose for the speakers? are they for a home theater room or just background music?

EDIT:
I guess I will just give some suggestions.
First of all in wall/ceiling speakers are very hard to place properly and do not usually give you great sound on a budget, bookshelves are a much better way to go. 
Placing speakers in the ceiling is a last resort as this is very poor placement for theater sound because the sound is directed down at the floor and not at the listener. The highs get lost and you end up with muddy and unclear sound.
Here is a list some speakers that are available.


----------



## bikermunda (Nov 11, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> What is the purpose for the speakers? are they for a home theater room or just background music?
> 
> EDIT:
> I guess I will just give some suggestions.
> ...


Speakers will be for Home Theater purposes and music as well. i completely agree with your point but the issue is that i and my wife we don't like speakers taking away space in the living room. 

i saw that link but dont know which ones will be a better choice do you have any suggestions ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

At the very least dont put them in the ceiling if possible this really affects the sound quality. 
For in walls ones that have the tweeters angled to point in the direction your sitting is a much better idea but as I said you will spend about twice/three times as much on in walls if you want quality.
Something like these would be a start for the surround channels.
And these for your left center right channels.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bikermunda said:


> I am planning to buy 5 in ceiling speakers but i am so confused about all the choices are there in the market
> 
> which speakers will people here suggest and i don't want to spend too much money since i am on a budget that is looking for best bang for the buck


Hello,
What is your max budget? I am in complete agreement with Tony. While In Wall Speakers are most Wives dream solution, they almost invariably cost more and sound worse than conventional speakers.

There are some High End Companies which really try to overcome the acoustic shortcomings, but you will pay dearly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with the points above. To add, in walls that come with their own biult-in or attachable enclosure (that they're designed for) offer more consistent sound room to room than those that claim to be open back (almost IB?)...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. Some of the lower cost solutions are pretty much infinite baffle. Thiel has come up with a really interesting design albeit costly. I had a chance to listen to Martin Logan's Helios as well and thought it sounded fairly well. However, again these are fairly expensive speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Right. Biggest trouble is osme designs need to have an enclosure made for them in the wall framing with blocking, and people don't understand aobut selaing that cavity up to get the reight suspension.


----------



## craigw (Dec 9, 2009)

For cheap but good I'd go to Parts Express. I've bought 6 1/2" 2 way speakers and handed them to people who have impressive HT installations and asked them to estimate the price of the speakers. The guesses are typically $150-300/pair. The PE price? About $40 / pair. Monoprice has similar priced speakers but I like the steel framed mounts used by PE (with a few exceptions) instead of the rotating "ear" mounts used by Monoprice (subwoofers an exception). All inexpensive wall/ceiling mount speakers will be shy on bass so you will need a subwoofer to fill in the holes. Lastly, if these are going to be your front LCR speakers you may need to spend a bit more to get angled tweeters and improve the sound stage.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm using in-ceilings from outdoor speaker depot- pretty decent for the money, with nice cones/surrounds and crossovers with inductors and not just caps. Just don't expect too much, as a complete 5.0 ran me around $220 (some were on sale). Like mentioned above, they sound pretty good in the -very- small sweet spot in the center of the room, but elsewhere:whistling: not so good. I'm currently planning my main R/L to improve them as they are the limiting factor in the room- I'd suggest you do the same, if possible.


----------



## lmc7lmc7 (Nov 8, 2007)

I used the Polk LCi series in-walls for the "7" in a 7.1 system. (the .1 was a DIY infinite baffle sub, with considerable guidance from this forum.) This was not a low-cost solution, but my "best value" advice is to take your time and wait for a screaming bargain to show up on one of the aggregator sites. 

As for placement, I was originally going to mount each speaker in a shallow sloped ceiling. Then I found out the construction under way (for a new room) included soffits at either end with just enough space for speakers with 6.5" woofers. That made for a better radiation pattern (and probably reflection as well) for the front and rear channels. The surrounds still had to go in the angled ceiling because of room features.

The listening experience is pretty satisfactory on multi-channel SACD and home theater. Room acoustics seem to be the limiting factor, more than the speakers, amplification or source. Might have been ameliorated with conventional speakers by adjusting placement. Still, it's nice not to have a lot of boxes or stands on the floor.


----------



## lmc7lmc7 (Nov 8, 2007)

For example, take a look at the Wall-Mount Speaker in today's eBay Electronics Daily Deal. (I think we're not supposed to include prices or links in posts to this forum.) 89% off MSRP may not be all that meaningful, but the price is an unqualified screaming bargain. You could pair 6 of these with a decent center channel (which carries most of the voice signal in HT), throw in one of the receiver + subwoofer combo deals that's been showing up lately, and you're all done with the audio componentry for maybe $650 or less. With much better SQ than most of the all-in-one HT systems.


----------



## netbui (Jan 9, 2010)

I am having my home theater put together and did a lot of searching for quality in-wall/in-ceiling speakers at a decent price. I felt most of the in-wall options were overpriced in comparison with speakers already in the enclosures. But to please the wife I had to get in-wall speakers. I looked at polk, RBH, Def Tech, and many, many others. I finally came upon The Speaker Company website which has many in-wall options at very affordable prices. They seem to sell rebranded speakers meaning the speaker is actually a brand name speaker that they may have taken straight from the assembly line and called their own. I purchased the NTIW28 which is actually the MBQuart Alexxa series speakers except the price was deeply discounted. They also give a 30 day return guarantee to let you try them out. In my case that's not really feasible because you have to have the hole in the wall to try them out already. They sound great though and I don't regret the purchase at all. Also, HSU Research just released an in-wall speaker and I would definitely give them a look also. Hope this helped.


----------

